# IVF - Cyclogest pessaries



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi
I've had my et today and need to start using my pessaries tomorrow night.  Does it matter what time you use them?? and do you need to use them the same time everyday

Sarah Lou xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Sarah Lou
Try and keep them spaced out and at a time when you won't forget.

congrats on your et and good luck for the 2ww.

xx morgan


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Ladies

love

sarah lou xx


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi Sarah Lou,
                  I am using the pessaries twice a day and was told to take them no more than 12 hrs apart.Good luck in your 2ww.

love Janet xxxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Eeeek! I had EC yesterday, took/used (?) my pessarie last night but forgot this morning - is it safe to take it late, or should I just wait til tonite, and carry on in the morning?

(It's all these meds! I can't remember what, when, why or how!!)

F


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Freddie

Personally, I put it in now and again tonight so you've not missed a dose - there was one time i was a few hours late too.  You can always call the Lister - I know there's an emergency number on the leaflet they give you when you have ET.  There may be someone there now to ask.  I can find you the emergency number if you don't have it.

Ange x


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanx Ange - Off to the loo right now! Sorry - TMI!

F


----------



## mimtusk (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi

Like most of the girls who've already posted, I take a pessary once in the morning and once at night so they're 12 hrs apart.  

I find this the easiest way as you need to lie down for about 20 mins after each one and it also tends to get a bit messy at times, so I take the morning one half an hour before I get up and have a bath, and the nighttime one when I've gone to bed so I'm lying down all night anyway.  It works for me!

Only another 19 days then I can throw them away - yeah!!  

Take care
Kate x


----------



## Laura ** (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello Sarh Lou,

I'm quite new to the site and came across this posting.  I just wanted to say that I had quite bad side effects from the pessaries during our two ivf attempts so my hospital has told me to take them both at night from now on (this helped a bit as I was not moving around as much) they really didn't seam worried at all.  As long as you are reasonably consistant I'm sure is ok a few hours here or there will be alright (within reason).  You have to go with what works for you.

I hope this helps and I wish all the luck in the world!



Love Laura x


----------

